# I want to sub out some Heavy equipment in NE PA



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I have a wheel loader and Deere 310 with pushers that I want to sub in Scranton Pa and surrounding areas.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

if you still have these machines, maybe try contacting any of the "plow drivers/equipment operators wanted" ads on craigslist around you, surely they're mostly all commercial snow removal companies and one will probably need one of your machines.


----------

